# Crisco jar



## dollarbill (Jun 1, 2006)

hey all its been awhile hope this finds all doing well an finding loads of bottles. was wondering if any one knew anything about this crisco jar.ie.age an worth.thanks all an good luck diggen .bill


----------



## capsoda (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Bill, Crisco has been around since 1911 but that is the first Crisco jar I have ever seen. Cool.

 Found this little bit of history.http://www.motherlindas.com/crisco.htm


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 1, 2006)

hey thanks for the history info warren .every  one ive showen the jar to says they have never seen one ether. the jar was dug from a house dump in the middle of town there was one othere embossed one an two plane janes like it .an lots of other types of  late 1800 an early 1900 bottles an jars. oh yea an i do only live 60 miles from cinn. oh. so i guess we would have gotten PG products first or maybe even trial sizes. well thanks alot an if any one elese might know a little something please comment .thanks an good luck diggen .bill


----------



## madman (Jun 2, 2006)

yo dollar , thats neat, my buddy al found one in a 40s dump, i think hes still got it, hey whats embossed on the bottom?  happy hunting mike


----------

